# I Freaking Love Bermuda...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Is there a prettier sight than walking by an ugly bare spot and seeing this...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nice...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gotta say I'm jealous of that aspect of Bermuda grass.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You know you're giving @social port nightmares with this picture, right?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> You know you're giving @social port nightmares with this picture, right?


 :lol: Absolutely correct.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

You're not kidding. What other grass can you directly spray gly on without having to overseed? This area looked bad for about 40 days and then you never knew there was an issue,


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Even my stubborn spots are getting better. In fact my slope has never looked this good  Still there is work to be done...


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Embrace the invasiveness!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > You know you're giving @social port nightmares with this picture, right?
> ...


I've looked at your journal. I'm pretty sure your fescue would treat my weak a- Bermuda like the Titans playing a middle school team. It would end up like when I approach an attractive woman. Except weak Bermuda doesn't sweat awkwardly and immediately start talking about a great deal I got on calf length grey socks.


----------



## BlackOut (May 24, 2019)

My former neighbor was trying to slowly convert his Bermuda to st Augustine. Surprisingly, it seemed the st Augustine was wining out. It was even invading my Bermuda. He caught me spraying round up between the fence slats on the runners that were coming under the fence. I also destroyed a full area between the houses. The Bermuda came back, but it was surprising to me that the Augustine was winning the war. I also had a large patch of st Augustine in my yard that I killed with round up and Bermuda runners had filled it in on its own in two seasons.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

BlackOut said:


> My former neighbor was trying to slowly convert his Bermuda to st Augustine. Surprisingly, it seemed the st Augustine was wining out. It was even invading my Bermuda. He caught me spraying round up between the fence slats on the runners that were coming under the fence. I also destroyed a full area between the houses. The Bermuda came back, but it was surprising to me that the Augustine was winning the war. I also had a large patch of st Augustine in my yard that I killed with round up and Bermuda runners had filled it in on its own in two seasons.


Was he mowing tall? Mowing tall causes the Bermuda to put its energy into top growth and not runners. I found this out when I scalped this spring. I kept the Bermuda too tall last year and when I scalped there was nothing under the canopy. All the thick grass I thought I had was on the top of the plants.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I took this pic the other day of Bermuda growing through my sidewalk. And no, it did not make that hole!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


 :lol: if only that were true. You can hit fescue with glyphosate one time, and it's pretty much done. You can hit bermuda more than four times, and it will still come back. Hit it a fifth time, and then it will just take a nap -- until next year.

And although bermuda is known to thrive when cut short, it can outcompete fescue growing at 4.5+ inches. It simply stretches out and lays down on top of the fescue. It gets a little rest and blocks the fescue's sunlight at the same time.

In truth, it is an incredible grass when well maintained, and I'm glad it is working out for you. Titan Up.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> I took this pic the other day of Bermuda growing through my sidewalk. And no, it did not make that hole!


Yeah, that doesn't surprise me at all. Not even a little bit. Great pic.


----------



## BlackOut (May 24, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> BlackOut said:
> 
> 
> > My former neighbor was trying to slowly convert his Bermuda to st Augustine. Surprisingly, it seemed the st Augustine was wining out. It was even invading my Bermuda. He caught me spraying round up between the fence slats on the runners that were coming under the fence. I also destroyed a full area between the houses. The Bermuda came back, but it was surprising to me that the Augustine was winning the war. I also had a large patch of st Augustine in my yard that I killed with round up and Bermuda runners had filled it in on its own in two seasons.
> ...


Not so much mowing tall, more like not much at all lol. But yes, pretty much tall. That makes sense. I'm sure I will have the same issue when going from a rotary to a reel. If I go below two inches with my rotary, not much green left. At 2.5 to 3, green and looks ok. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

I have some bare spots in mine and cant get it to run no matter what I do. Its driving me nuts. Its like thick grass and then a big stinking pile of raw dirt. ARGH


----------



## BlackOut (May 24, 2019)

kstall said:


> I have some bare spots in mine and cant get it to run no matter what I do. Its driving me nuts. Its like thick grass and then a big stinking pile of raw dirt. ARGH


Check to make sure no big rocks beneath the surface. Use the screwdriver test. I would always till up the dirt a bit if it is
Compacted. Maybe add some fert and water regularly.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

kstall said:


> I have some bare spots in mine and cant get it to run no matter what I do. Its driving me nuts. Its like thick grass and then a big stinking pile of raw dirt. ARGH


I have a large spot in my front yard similar to what you describe. Last year it was covered in crabgrass. I killed that with Celsius but it's like the Bermuda is mourning the crabgrass. It will not spread in there. I'm going to hit it hard with the bio stem pack to see if that helps. You can see it by the road in this pic.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> kstall said:
> 
> 
> > I have some bare spots in mine and cant get it to run no matter what I do. Its driving me nuts. Its like thick grass and then a big stinking pile of raw dirt. ARGH
> ...


Shot in the dark but...have you considered digging up that area? Im talking like 1-2 feet down, bring in some fresh soil then refill and plug the area? I realize your still recovering but maybe next year... Then again what do I know :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > kstall said:
> ...


I've been sitting on the front porch drinking beer looking at that spot a lot trying to figure out what is going on. I'm sure it compacted because it's bright orange clay but so is the rest of the lawn. I will for sure be doing exploratory surgery on it once I'm able to put on my own socks. If nothing else I may paint it green in the summer and brown in the winter.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I fall in love with it every day. The first pic is from may 7th right after I sprayed some weeds with glyphosate.


The second picture is from right now June 22nd. Hurting Bermuda is like getting a bad haircut. It looks like @#%t but will grow out and look great.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

It's amazing! Mine is less than 2 weeks from seeding, and as I'm hand pulling weeds I'm finding that the grass seedlings are growing right through the darned weeds - like in and among the leaves of the virginia buttonwood. The Bermuda is like, "weeds? What weeds?" Insane!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I just beat mine up today, prior to sanding tomorrow. New neighbors across the street probably think I have lost my mind.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn! Good to see you, man :thumbup:


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Another great thing about bermuda is it rewards you for being lazy...free plugs!


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

kstall said:


> I have some bare spots in mine and cant get it to run no matter what I do. Its driving me nuts. Its like thick grass and then a big stinking pile of raw dirt. ARGH


I have the same problem this year. I got some Princess 77 to fill in the majority of the spots and you can't tell the difference between it and my sod but I had a few spots that are playing. Pete from CGI gave me a little advice yesterday that I'm going to try. He said to chop up the and mix it with some Black Cow and leave a 1/2 layer of soil. Then drop a cup of CarbonX on each spot, roughly 3/4 of a foot in diameter, and keep it watered. I'm gonna try that and see how it goes.


----------

